# My First Emersed Set up



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

So I decided to get more into plant propagation since I moved and have very limited space to set up tanks. 
I got these Hydrodomes off of TorontoPlantMan and set them up approx 7 weeks ago. Both have 24 inch T5HO lights above and get misted twice a week with water that has Miracle grow added to them. Grow has been impressive to say the least.
First 2 pictures are week one. 

Next 3 pictures were after 2 weeks as I moved the Crypts into their own set up


----------



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

*pictures from today*

So this is what the set ups look like now.

this is 1 month's growth.

1st setup has

HC "cuba" in the long tray. Have already used half a tray of it as a fore ground plant in a new Fluval Flora set up

A.R. mini that grows like a weed. I trim it once a week.

Bacopa monmieri which gets trimmed every 2 weeks.

Glosso that is just pouring out of the pot now.

Limnophilia amoratica that is coming in green. Only potted it 3 weeks ago.

Styrogyne repens that took awhile to take off just trimmed the tops and added to my "MTS" 15.

2nd setup which is all crypts

Cryptocoryne wendtii Mi Oyo left side

Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia middle front

Cryptocoryne undulatus middle back left

Cryptocoryne cf. affins middle back right

Cryptocoryne wendtii Tropica right side.


----------



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

The C. wendtii Mi Oyo is starting to flower in this set up


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Glad to see you're still into crypts. Liking the setup. Update?


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*Oh !*

It's amazing how different some of our aquatic plants look like in their emersed form !


----------

